# New toys! New toys! AND EVEN MORE!



## ABTOMAT (Apr 23, 2007)

Through an amazing stroke of good luck I managed to get an Atlas horizontal milling machine and an Atlas metalworking shaper for $105 today. The mill's pretty beat and I might end up selling it for parts, but I think the shaper's a keeper.

Wahoo! Pics to follow when I get it all unloaded and reassembled.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New toys! New toys!*

SWEET! Congrats. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## willrx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: New toys! New toys!*

Nice. I'd like to see pics also.


----------



## customh (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: New toys! New toys!*

Pics please!!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: New toys! New toys!*

Feels like a kid again! As is when we received a new Tonka when we were just children. . .KindaSorta—

Enjoy!


----------



## Ledean (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: New toys! New toys!*

Am I the only one who wants to see pics ? 

Congrats.


----------



## weedle256 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: New toys! New toys!*



Ledean said:


> Am I the only one who wants to see pics ?
> 
> Congrats.




nope, I do too


----------



## modamag (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: New toys! New toys!*

wow that's a snag.
Congrats. :twothumbs

Pictures when you have the time.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: New toys! New toys!*

Here we go, after some dissasembly to carry into the basement and check out. The shaper is complete (original vise!) and doesn't have much wear, just needs the bearings replaced. The mill is pretty heavily used but I think that it's complete other than the auto feed gears so it might be usable when cleaned out.

The paint jobs on both are nasty and will require some work.


----------



## customh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: New toys! New toys!*

You lucky dog... oh well, I have access to a mill and lathe...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 26, 2007)

The madness is unending! Just today I bought a 15" Rockwell floor standing drill press for $50. Guy also tossed in a couple welding hammers. The drill is a massively built (6' tall, 200+ pounds) model with the rare slow-speed metal drilling attachment. Needs a table but I think I have one that will fit. I sure could use a better drill press than the one I'm using right now.

Pics from the guy's garage:


----------



## customh (Apr 26, 2007)

SCORE!! Wish these deals dropped into my lap...and I had money to buy them...\/ See sig \/


----------



## modamag (Apr 28, 2007)

The paint job doesn't look so bad. Just a little scrapping, lapping & repaint and those toys will look brand spanking new.

For 1-Ben it's a deal! Great one at that.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 5, 2007)

Finished work on the Delta drill press a couple weeks ago. Now I'm starting in on the shaper. Shaper's like new inside, just needs bearings, cleaning, and paint.


----------



## farmall (Sep 5, 2007)

That cleaned up very well.


----------

